

The Soviet Union considered a helicopter that could launch missiles in mid-air - smacktoward
https://medium.com/war-is-boring/this-monstrous-soviet-missile-helicopter-would-have-been-a-flying-nightmare-1693f03369be

======
dang
We changed the article's linkbait title to part of its first sentence.

~~~
seanflyon
The new title seems inappropriate for the opposite reason. It does nothing to
communicate what was unusual about this helicopter that the Soviet Union
considered.

